# Any vapers from Plettenberg Bay?



## KZOR (8/2/18)

Need to ask some advise.


----------



## Dolfie (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Need to ask some advise.


Have a friend that works there and is a vaper but not on this forum


----------



## Genosmate (8/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Need to ask some advise.



Im in Knysna but have friends in Plett,send me a PM and I'll try and help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (8/2/18)

I believe dolfie sent you the details I gave him did you come right


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

Dane vape 01 said:


> I believe dolfie sent you the details I gave him did you come right


Yea .... thank you very much.
I thought it was an option for youngsters but then my wife started reading up on the reviews about Moonsong Backpackers and were unimpressed by the comments previous tenants left especially regarding unsafe structures ...... sigh.
The hunt continues.


----------



## Dane vape 01 (8/2/18)

O'Hannas BnB & Self Catering info @ohannasbnb.co.za


----------



## Dane vape 01 (8/2/18)

Call Val Ludgrove Real Estate on 082***** they might still have.
plettenbergbayrealestate.
co.za


----------



## Dane vape 01 (9/2/18)

Have space. Contact jean Micheal Norval
On 072******


----------



## Dane vape 01 (9/2/18)

Have a three bed cottage available on airport road R3000 pn, I can whatsapp pics if you wish, or check FB page "Hillcrest Lodge Farm"


----------



## Dane vape 01 (9/2/18)

Dane vape 01 said:


> Have a three bed cottage available on airport road R3000 pn, I can whatsapp pics if you wish, or check FB page "Hillcrest Lodge Farm"


Name is Paul stokes


----------



## KZOR (9/2/18)

Dane vape 01 said:


> Have a three bed cottage available on airport road R3000 pn


Thanks but this is too expensive for the kids.
They will have to find a place with something like bunkbeads as they have a budget of R250 pp per night.
I really appreciate the trouble you are going to.


----------



## Dane vape 01 (9/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Thanks but this is too expensive for the kids.
> They will have to find a place with something like bunkbeads as they have a budget of R250 pp per night.
> I really appreciate the trouble you are going to.


I'll ask on our plett group some more I'm sure we will find somthing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane vape 01 (9/2/18)

African Array backpackers lodge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (9/2/18)

Hi sorry to hassel you does the boys have there own transport


----------



## Dane vape 01 (10/2/18)

Phone 079*****
It's a local man his daughter send me his number his name is Bennie
Give him a call
I'm not sure what to expect but she said you shoud give him a call


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Dane vape 01 said:


> Phone 079*****
> It's a local man his daughter send me his number his name is Bennie
> Give him a call
> I'm not sure what to expect but she said you shoud give him a call



Hi @Dane vape 01

While its great that you are trying to help out a fellow vaper, please rather dont post private mobile numbers on a public platform unless those folk are comfortable with that.
Have edited out the mobile numbers in the above posts.

Rather make use of the private message function with this sort of thing.

If those people are comfortable having their numbers on a public platform, then feel free to edit those posts above and add them back in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane vape 01 (10/2/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Dane vape 01
> 
> While its great that you are trying to help put a fellow vaper, please rather dont post private mobile numbers on a public platform unless those folk are comfortable with that.
> Have edited out the mobile numbers in the above posts.
> ...


Thanks I'm quite new to this 
I'm truly sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

